# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  #Koromo Ginrin s.d. 03-07-09 pk. 21.00#

## dedigouw

Dear All,

mau lelang lagi neh setelah lelang yg lalu gagal karena musibah yg disebabkan human error  ::  

KOROMO Ginrin ini ukuran 28cm,- Lokal -

1. Lelang dimulai saat ini & berakhir Jumat, 03-07-09 pk 21.00
2. Starting Price Rp 111.111,- kelipatan Bebas
3. Handling fee & Ongkir ditanggung pemenang
4. Ikan dapat dilihat & diambil di Gading serpong-Tangerang
5. Opsi Bungkus cukup ketik "BUNGKUSIN DUNK" di harga RP 432.100,-
6. 5% untuk KOIs
7. Selamattt Bertanding...  ::

----------

